# FNG here



## BlizzRush (Mar 2, 2014)

what up Bros, 

Im new here to this forum and excited to learn from you dudes. Been training for 12 years now and just looking to get even better with this forums help. I've poked around for awhile just browsing the threads, trying to learn a few things, and felt like i owed it to myself to become more involved. Any advice is always welcome, hopefully one day with time and experience i can return the favor... Very newbish question, is this forum and AAS forums related? Sorry if it was stupid, just registered on both so I'm curious. Anyways, Thanks for having me.

Stats:
Age: 29
Height: 5'6"
Weight:183
BF: 14%

Blizz


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 2, 2014)

Are you following me? Lol

Welcome to IMF. This is kind of a sister site to ASF. A lot of members are on both boards. 


Warrior


----------



## BlizzRush (Mar 2, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Are you following me? Lol
> 
> Welcome to IMF. This is kind of a sister site to ASF. A lot of members are on both boards.
> 
> ...



Haha, Thanks again bro


----------



## brazey (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## merogers1987 (Mar 6, 2014)

What up


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## flood (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome man


----------



## StanG (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------

